# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Tallinnan kalustouutuuksia

## markus1979

En löytänyt pikaisella haulla sopivan yleispätevää ketjua joten aloitin uuden, pahoittelut jos jotain jäi silmien väliin.

Tänään Tarton Postimies kirjoitteli uudesta matalalattianivelestä, jota esiteltiin hyvien ajatusten kaupungissa:

http://tartu.postimees.ee/210708/tar...sed/339932.php

Videosta ja kommenteista huomaa että kyse on MRP-liinide uudesta autosta, kyseessähän on se kilpaileva toimija Tallinnassa joka hoitaa kuljetukset mm. linjalla 2 sataman ja lentokentän välillä.

Virolaisen foorumin mukaan tämä uusi auto ajaa tästä päivästä lähtien linjalla 13:

http://forum.automoto.ee/showthread....=15978&page=39

----------


## jtm

Pitääpä mennä testaamaan tuota uutuutta huomenna. :Laughing:

----------


## markus1979

Myös TAK on hankkimassa uutta kalustoa, 15.7. saapui tarjoukset 4 eri toimittajalta: Volvo Bus Corporation, Scania CV AB, Solaris Bus & Coach ja Silberauto AS. Silberauto on paikallinen hopeanuolien, eli Mersujen edustaja.

Kaksiakselisia tulee 30 ja kolmeakselisia 10. Vaatimukset pituuksille ja ovien lukumäärälle löytyy lehdistötiedoitteesta:

http://www.tak.ee/index.php?article_...ction=article&

Veikkaan että Scaniaa tulee, mutta pian kai päätöksistä kuulee. Syksyllähän on tulossa vielä 15 puolalaista Scaniaa edellisestä hankintaerästä.

----------

